# PAID POSITION: Triathlon safety kayakers



## Darrin (Sep 21, 2012)

We are looking for a few more safety kayakers during the swim portion of the Desert's Edge Triathlon Festival at Highline Lake State Park in Fruita (Loma) on September 13 and 14. Paddle one or both days. You will be paid $75 each day.

Saturday: arrive 7:30am. On the water from 8am until about 10am

Sunday arrive 7:30am. On the water from 8am until about 10am

Email [email protected] for details or to sign up

Thanks!


----------

